# S&W Model 29-10 3" Bounty Hunter .44 Mag



## USMCJS (Aug 2, 2015)

Today, I took in a new "Bounty Hunter" 3" Brl. 44 mag. in a trade. I am thinking of using it as a "last resort" weapon when hiking in Montana and Alaska. My question is about ammo. What would be the best ammo for defense against bear (after the pepper spray does not work) that will safely fire in this model 44 magnum ? Anyone have any personal experience with the 3" Bounty Hunter ? Thanks.


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

If it was me I'd rather have a six inch barrel on a 44 mag....the muzzle blast would be pretty rough, but if that what you will carry then just try different ammo, you'll find one that works. For bear, I'd go with a heavy hard bullet.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm a .44 guy but a 3 inch barrel is a little too short for me. I would recommend Buffalo Bore Ammo if Bears will be your biggest threat.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Buffalo Bore Heavy .44 Magnum Ammo - 305 gr. L.B.T.-L.F.N. (1,325 fps/M.E. 1,189 ft. lbs.)


----------



## Toocold (Feb 25, 2016)

I second that. (or third that).


denner said:


> Buffalo Bore Heavy .44 Magnum Ammo - 305 gr. L.B.T.-L.F.N. (1,325 fps/M.E. 1,189 ft. lbs.)


----------



## Freethought (Jan 10, 2016)

Are you looking for handloads or off the shelf? I've a buncha different handloads , both cast and jacketed that I've developed for bear defense purposes , say the word and I'll put a few of them up here for you. CAVEAT , if I state that a given handload is RUGER ONLY then DO NOT feed a model 29 a steady diet of them. 

As has already been cited , a 3 inch is a bit short , that said I've a couple of the Lew Horton 29s that I occasionally carry for the same purpose you are stating. You will of course need to put in some practice , the ability for a quick followup can be crucial for defensive purposes against bears , especially the big bears i.e. Brownies/Grizzlys......


----------



## zzclancy (Nov 19, 2018)

Buffalo Bore or Hornady. In Hornady I like the DPX in 240 grains or DPX in 300 grains.

My EDC is a 44.


----------



## zzclancy (Nov 19, 2018)

zzclancy said:


> Buffalo Bore or Hornady. In Hornady I like the DPX in 240 grains or DPX in 300 grains.
> 
> My EDC is a 44.


Agree. My EDC is a 44 also.


----------



## zzclancy (Nov 19, 2018)

I carry the Hornady DPX 240 grain in my S&W 629-1 3 inch barrel.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

I may get flamed for this,,,
But I strongly believe 3" is a better gun than 6".

What if the bear had you in a hug and was trying to munch on your head,,,
That longer barrel might just get in the way when trying to get a close-up shot off.

Yeah, the ballistic numbers suffer a wee little bit,,,
But I believe that practically speaking,,,
Deploy-ability beats a few 100 fps.

Aarond

.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

This is my trail gun. I don't need no stinkin 6" barrel. 

Although, I do have a 6"629 if the need ever arises.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Since you're using a minimum Grizzly caliber, a hard cast heavy FP like others have suggested would be the way to go. Penetration (rather than expansion) is the priority.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Just in case someone decides to use it in their S&W .44 Magnum revolvers:
Buffalo Bore 340 grain +P+ at 1425FPS should only be used in a: "Ruger Redhawk, Super Redhawk, Super Blackhawk, Freedom Arms M.83, Dan Wesson, T/C Encore, Winchester 1894, Any falling block action and the Handi Rifle."

Rugers are a lot stronger than their S&W counterparts, they have beefier top straps, thicker cylinder walls, recoils shields and they don't have side plates. The S&W's have smoother actions and better triggers especially the Performance Center. They're also finished off better. I polished out my Rugers not that I had to. They looked too dull when new. However the Ruger's are beasts that will stand up to just about anything. They're guns that say: "get outta' my way". I'm more of a semi auto guy, but there's nothing more intimidating than a big bore revolver.

I put thousands of rounds of 240 grain + P's out of my Model 29 when it had an 8 3/8' barrel and the same for the Redhawk 7 1/2'. Both I bought in 1980. I wore out the forcing cone on the "29" and replaced the barrel with a 4 inch. As of yet I haven't even fired the 629's or the Super Blackhawk only the Redhawk 2 3/4' Talo with 240 grain + P's. One cylinder full was enough. I don't think I'll be firing any 340 grain Buffalo Bore's out of it anytime soon.

For the few times I've carried these for personal defense, .44 Specials were the way to go. It's almost like shooting a .22 except louder. But because of their limited rounds, physical size and weight make them impractical for EDC. I'd rather have 8 or 10 rounds of .45ACP for that.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> This is my trail gun. I don't need no stinkin 6" barrel.
> 
> Although, I do have a 6"629 if the need ever arises.
> 
> View attachment 16984


Ooooooo...that's tasty!


----------

